# New Additions :)



## Raix (Jul 23, 2013)

Hi everyone,
I have a new addition  and finally some time to post! His name is Solomon and he is a Red Sided Eclectus Parrot. He is 4 months old and already says 'hello' and 'what are you doing? '  
(I had been looking for one since before Bandit  but was never able to afford one) he is still a little shy, but yesterday flew down onto my shoulder  

I am considering adopting a rescue Kakariki that we got in at work 3 weeks ago. She is a lovely green pied yellow. But unfortunately was abandoned because she requires so much more care than she used to. She is 15 years old and has a cataracts in one eye. She is always the first bird to greet you (although not tame), and loves to climb and jump around everywhere (she'll only fly when scared). Unfortunetly I don't have any photos of her...


----------



## RavensGryf (May 8, 2015)

Congratulations, Solomon is a beautiful young man ! In the past I had a Grand Ekkie female. I currently have a Pionus and 2 Poicephalus parrots in addition to my 2 budgies . I'd love to have an aviary or two like yours!


----------



## Raix (Jul 23, 2013)

Thank you 
Im just lucky I have the room and am allowed. 
Solomon is only an inside bird though (he goes out for sun, ect.) 
At the moment I only have 1 avairy (I can access... my other birds are somewhere else  )


----------



## Jonah (Feb 3, 2013)

Solomon is a good looking bird...


----------



## Budget baby (Jan 1, 2013)

Solomon is a very inquisitive looking little fellow, I love his beautiful vibrant colouring and his beak is so shiny


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Solomon is quite handsome and I'm sure he'll be very happy with you. *


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

Congratulations on your latest arrival, Solomon is gorgeous! 
Best of luck with him and I hope you will be able to adopt the kakariki.


----------



## Therm (Aug 2, 2015)

He has the most adorable face!


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Aww, Solomon is a very handsome fellow! His colours are stunning


----------



## Raix (Jul 23, 2013)

Thank you everyone 
Solomon is fully flighted, and the best thing is he'll eat just about anything you give him, from pumpkin seeds to strawberries (and everything in between  ) He came over today to see what the camera was all about


----------

